# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  برگرداندن سورس توسط refox

## nazeri

سلام 
ایا می توان توسط refox تحت داس سورس برنامه را برگرداند زمانی که به سورس رمز دادیم 
با تشکر

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اگه با Level I رمز گذاشته باشی ، هر کی رمز رو بدونه می تونه ولی با Level II نه ! البته همچین نه ی نه هم نه  :wink: چون با برنامه PFP که ساخت ایرانه !!! حتی اگه با ری فاکس هم محافظت شده باشه می شه سورس را برگردوند  :?  :x

----------


## siros1341

محمد اقا این برنامه رو از کجا می توان گرفت ( برنامه FPF )

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

قفل این برنامه(pfp رو من چند سال پیش از خریدم 25 هزار تومن که خراب شد ولی فکر نمی کنم شرکتش هنوز پابرجا باشه اون زمان یادمه اسمش ماموت رایانه بود ماله وحید علیمردانی که نرم افزار  sepand رو نوشته 
الان اگه کسی سراغ داره منم اونو می خوام

----------


## kia1349

ما همون تحت ویندوز را داریم که اگر در همین فروم بگردید میتونید مسیر دانلودش رو پیدا کنید

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

PFP زیر ویندوز؟ مطمئن هستید آقای حیدری ؟

----------


## kia1349

سلام محمد جان.چه عجب سری به ما زدی.
منظورت رو از جمله "PFP زیر ویندوز؟" متوجه نشدم

----------


## mehran_337

آقا کیا چند وقته وقتی میای مثل بابا بزرگهایی که سر به سر نوه هاش می زاره با بچه ها شوخی می کنی . خبریه ما بی خبر موندیم؟؟؟؟ :چشمک:

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> ما همون تحت ویندوز را داریم که اگر در همین فروم بگردید میتونید مسیر دانلودش رو پیدا کنید



ماکه گشتیم ولی پیدا نکردیم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> سلام محمد جان.چه عجب سری به ما زدی.
> منظورت رو از جمله "PFP زیر ویندوز؟" متوجه نشدم


PFP برنامه ی ایرانی ضد Refox که سورس برنامه های Refox شده را ( با هر Level ) بر می گرداند و زیر Dos اجرا می شد. من نسخه ی زیر ویندوز این برنامه را ندیده ام و برای همین تعجب کردم

----------


## kia1349

سلام مهران جان.ما مخلص همه هستیم.بروبچه های این فروم اینقدر باحال هستن که آدم حیفش میاد سر به سرشون نزاره.محمد هم از پیشکسوتهای سایته.البته از وقتی رفت سربازی و برگشت یه جورائی با فاکس میونه اش به هم خورد.راستی محمد جان من اون برنامه ای رو که میگی ندارم

----------


## kia1349

حالا هرکس که قثبخط تحت ویندوز رو میخواد ایمیلشو بزاره تا من براش بفرستم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

قثبخط = Refox !!!
لطف دارید کیا جان! من در خدمت (؟) سربازی به اشتباه خودم پی بردم و با فاکس خداحافظی کردم ;)

----------


## kia1349

ببخشید  اشتباه کردم. قثبخط = Refox !!!

----------


## mehran_337

من می خوام لطفا برای من send کنید

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

اگه برای منم بفرستین ممنون می شم
POOYESHPAJOOH@YAHOO.COM

----------


## mehran_337

آقا کیا ریفاکس شما به میلم رسید
اما من فکر می کردم شما دارین از PFP زیر ویندوز صحبت می کنید نه ریفاکس .
یا نه ! اینی که برام فرستادین همون PFP.

----------


## rahro

سلام 
میشه برای من هم بفرستین 
rahro_ali@yahoo.com
متشکرم

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام 
میشه برای من هم بفرستین 
mahdi_new2012@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## kia1349

این refox ویندوزه یه وقت اشتباه نکنید

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام

refox داس رو از کجا میشه گیر اورد
ممنون

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه فایلهای تحت داس رو هم به سورس بر میگردونه

----------


## rahro

جناب "کیا" از لطفی که کردید متشکرم ولی این که ریفاکسه !؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

بچه ها مثل این که شما اشتباه گرفتید موضوع را:



> PFP برنامه ی ایرانی ضد Refox که سورس برنامه های Refox شده را ( با هر Level ) بر می گرداند و زیر Dos اجرا می شد. من نسخه ی زیر ویندوز این برنامه را ندیده ام و برای همین تعجب کردم





> راستی محمد جان من اون برنامه ای رو که میگی *ندارم*

----------


## mehran_337

راستش من هم توی شک افتادم چون من fpf  می خواستم که آقا کیا ریفاکس و برام فرستادن من هم فکر کردم fpf و می خوان بفرستن

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام
برنامه رو در یافت کردم
چند تا سوال داشتم
ممنون می شم اگه جواب بدین
البته تا حالا با فاکس زیاد کار نکردم

1-چطوری میشه relationship
بین جداول رو دید؟
2-برای اجرای برنامه ای که با فاکس(تحت داس) لازمه برنامه فاکس نصب بشه؟
3-توی برنامه ای که دارم یه فایل داره به اسمFOXPROL.EXE که باز کردنش محیطی شبیه فاکس می آد
با انتخاب Database>browseمیشه پایگاه ها رو دید
اما با انتخابprogram>do] و انتخاب فایل ها
EXEبرنامه پیغام خطا میده
که فایلEXEمربوط به برنامه فاکس نیست باید چه کار کنم؟
File name Is not a FoxPro EXE fileیا چه فایلی رو باید باز کنم؟
4-حالا که سورس رو بدست آوردم چطوری باید بفهمم که این کد مال کدوم قسمتبرنامه است (اگه اشتباه نکنم فایل ها با پسوندFPX)؟
مثلا توی برنامه یه قسمتش ورود کالای چطوری بفهمم که کدوم یکی از اینفایل ها مال اون قسمته؟
F4.5-چطوری باید فرم های برنامه رو بیارم
5-سایتی مقاله ای و یا ... فارسی درمورد زبان فاکس سراغ دارین؟خیلی ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

توی تحت داس میشه هر جا دستور set relation بود فهمید. توی ویژوال بانک را بازکنید معلوم است.
۲ - اگر تبدیل به فایل اجرایی شده باشه نه 
۳ -  احتمالا اسم های دارای پسوند fxp را باید انتخاب کنید.
۴ - اصلی ترین دارای شماره ۱ در refox است.
توی تحت داس نمیشه فرمها را بدست آورد
۵ - فعلا نه.

----------


## mahdi bg

اولاممنون
دوما
میشه یه خورده توضیح بدین



> توی تحت داس میشه هر جا دستور set relation بود فهمید. توی ویژوال بانک را بازکنید معلوم است.
> ۴ - اصلی ترین دارای شماره ۱ در refox است


وقتی باز میکنم میگه که
سورس غیر قابل دسترسی
quote=rezaTavak;29011]۳ - احتمالا اسم های دارای پسوند fxp را باید انتخاب کنید.[/quote]






> 4-





> توی تحت داس نمیشه فرمها را بدست آورد

----------


## rezaTavak

وقتی فاکس تحت داس به اجرایی تبدیل بشه یک فایل exe با نام پروژه ساخته میشه البته درست یادم نیست که چه فایلهای زمان اجرایی می خواهد اما فکر کنم foxpro.esl و یکی دیگه بود.  البته این فایل اجرایی همان فایلهای fxp و... هستند که در داخل فایل هستند و خود فاکس پرو هم هست! 
دلیل اینکه خود فاکس در فایل اجرایی هست اینه که فاکس پرو یک زبان تفسیری است. در مورد ویژوال فاکس در دل dll ها پنهان است.

احتمالا refox شما قدیمی است یا یک طرفندی برای جلوگیری از ریفاکس بکار برده.

----------


## habdolah

آبا دوستان Refox XI  را دارند من به آن نیاز فوری دارم

----------


## عفت بزرگه

من دارمش email بده تا برات بفرستم

----------


## habdolah

abdollahhassannejad@yahoo.com

----------


## عفت بزرگه

دقایقی پیش ایمیل شد

----------


## عفت بزرگه

من دیگه زیاد با فاکس کاری ندارم اگر کسی دیگی می خاد بگه من ممکنه پاکش کنم بره

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> من دارمش email بده تا برات بفرستم





> من دیگه زیاد با فاکس کاری ندارم اگر کسی دیگی می خاد بگه من ممکنه پاکش کنم بره


برا منم بفرستین ممنون    pooyeshpajooh@yahoo.com

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

عفت خان! همین جا آپلود کن تا هر کسی که خواست دانلو کنه :)

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

آقای عزیز من بارها ریفاکس رو آپلود کردم سریع حذفش میکنن . در ضمن من حوصله یکی کی ایمیل کردن رو ندارم .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اوه! ببخشید اصلا" حواسم نبود :)

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

اینم pfp ولی هرکی می دونه چطوری کار می کنه برا مام بگه

----------


## RESMAILY

دوست عزیز اگه دوست داری برای من بفرس سورسش را تحویل میدهم

----------


## pakpak

سلام 
اگربفرستی ممنون مشم 
akbar.pakzad@gmail.com

----------


## sastwhc

سلام
من دچار مشکلی شدم که با ریفاکس احتمال حل شدنش بیشتره. توی این تاپیک حالا اول صورت مسئله رو بگم:
من با یک برنامه تحت داس فاکس پرو قفلدار قدیمی کار میکنم که(وشرکتش منحل شده) است.الان نمیتونم تحت ویندوز ایکس پی(حتی SP1) ازش استفاده کنم.
یه ققل سخت افزاری که به پورت پرینتر- همون درگاه موازی- وصل میشه و گزینه های برنامه با وجود قفل فعال میشه.چون تحت داس دسترسی فاکس پرو با وقفه های داس مستقیم به خود پرینتر و البته قفل هست- حالا من موندوم و یه یرنامه که تحت ایکس پی درست اجرا نمی شه.از چند تا شبیه ساز هم استفاده کرئم تا داس رو تویه ایکس پی بالا بیاره که همشون همون مشکل ارتباط با LPT1 رو دارن.برنامه از یه فابل EXE فارسی ساز و یه EXE دیگه که در واقع برنامه اصلی و چند تا DBF  FXPو فایل های فاکس پرو تشکیل شده.برنامه اصلی که اجرا میشه اول محیط فارسی میشه(فارسی ساز از داخل برنامه اجرا میشه) بعدش قفل رو کنترل میکنه.قفل یه نری-مادگی 25 پین پورت پرینتره که از یه طرف به پورت پرینتر(پارالل روی مادربرد) وصل میشه و از طرف دیگه یه پرینتر (مادگی)میتونه بهش وصل شه که پرینتر سوزنی رو پشتیبانی میکنه.
ظاهرا اینجور که متوجه شدم قفل باید غیر فعال کرد تا تویه ایکس پی کار کنه.و روش معقول هم اینه اول ریفاکس کنم.
1- اینکه بجز PFP نسخه دیگری از ری فاکس هست؟
2-تویه فاکس پرو چطوری قفل چک می شه؟
3-منظور اینکه تویه فایل های ریفاکس شده دنباله چی بگردم؟
4-آیا ممکنه بجای چک کردن قفل یه برنامه EXE دیگه که اون برنامه بره و قفل چک کنه؟در اینصورت کدوم قسمت ها رو ری فاکس کنم و دنباله چی بگردم؟
5-آیا بجز برنامه ری فاکس چیزه دیگه ای میتونه کمک کنه؟(یه برنامه دیگه)

----------


## taghi_persian

> اینم pfp ولی هرکی می دونه چطوری کار می کنه برا مام بگه


Ba Salam
Mesle In ke link kharab shodeh lotfan dobare link bedahid

----------


## sastwhc

سلام
احتیاج به یک REFOX  خوب دارم.برای ریفاکس کردن یه برنامه تحت داس.الان از ریفاکس 10.00.05 2003-5-13 استفاده می کنم. یه فابل/فانکشن medit.pmr  رو تویه فایل اصلی صدا زده ولی نه بعنوان فایل نه بعنوان فانکشن اثری ازش نیست و برنامه رو نمیشه کامپایل کرد.اگه W32dasm که کار کنه هم دارید ممنون می شم برام به j22263339@yahoo.com  بفرستین. یا لینک دانلود بدین.
چند تایی رو فاروم بود مثل PFP برای من کار نکرد.فایل های اجرایی شو اجرا کردم هرکدوم یه ایرور گرفتن یا اجرا میشدن وخودشون بسته میشد.
ارادتمندیم

----------


## naderi99_bn

با سلام 
لطفا" REFOX تحت ویندوز را برای من هم ارسال کنید . ممنون مشم . 
masoud3x@yahoo.com

----------


## RESMAILY

سلام  

در سوالات شما دوست عزیز


1-برنامه  pfp محصول شرکت ماموت است که دارای قفل می باشد که به راحتی باز نمی شود واگر باز شود درست کار نمی کند ودر این محصول ریفاکس 8 هم کنچانده شده است در ضمن ریفاکس 7 و8و 9و10و11 وریفاکس xi  نیز وجود دارد 

2- بستگی به نوع ساختار قفل دارد ولی معمولا یک فایل باینری ((bin)چک میگردد که شماره سریال با قفل بررسی میگردد که ریفاکسها با این درتورات مشکل دارد که به درستی نشان داده نمی شود

3-باید فایل prgرا به صورت استپ به استپ اجرا نمایید تا نتیجه بدست آید


4- معمولا با فایل اجرایی قفل چک نمی شود چون مشکلاتی ایجا مینماید

5- بله 


دوست عزیز اگر تمایل دارید با من تماس بگیرید در خدمت شما هستم

----------


## taghi_persian

با سلام
کسی نسخه PFP رو که کار کنه رو نداره؟

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز
فرموده اند که اگر مایل هستید با ایشون تماس بگیرید یعنی پیام خصوصی بدهید
طبق قوانین فعالیت وارز ممنوع است

----------


## taghi_persian

> دوست عزیز
> فرموده اند که اگر مایل هستید با ایشون تماس بگیرید یعنی پیام خصوصی بدهید
> طبق قوانین فعالیت وارز ممنوع است


با سلام و تشکر از توجهتون
چون تعداد پست های من خیلی کم هست نمی تونم به RESMAILY عزیز پیغام بدم لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## tourag

kia1347 برای منم بفرستین ممنونم
j_tourag@yahoo.com

----------


## new_day

با سلام يك نسخه از ريفاكس دارم كه توي اكثر ويندوزها كار ميكنه اما متاسفانه بعلت محدوديت فضا نتوستم اينجا اپلودش كنم دوستان ميتونند با اين اسم ReFox_XI_-_stormattack  توي گوگل پيدا و  دانلودش كنند يا ادرس emil  بدند تا براشون ارسال كنم ضمنا" اين نسخه full هستش

----------


## rezakhj

لطفا ReFox_XI_-_stormattack برای من بفرستید نتونستم از rapidshair دانلود کنم error می داد     rezakhj@yahoo.com  متشکرم

----------


## new_day

با سلام دوست عزيز rezakhjبه ادرستون ارسال شد پسورد اون هم 1010 است ديگر دوستان هم كه مايلند ادرس بدهند تا براشون ارسال كنم

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

سلام ممنون ميشم اگه برا من هم بفرستيد.
arf5160@yahoo.com

----------


## amir.azimi2000

سلام .
ببخشيد بي زحمت براي من هم بفرستيد .
Amir_Azimy@yahoo.com
ممنون .

----------


## new_day

باسلام و عرض معذرت براي تاخير در ارسال
به ادرسهايي كه داديد ارسال شد
موفق باشيد

----------


## abdorreza

سلام

اگر امكان دارد براي من هم بفرستيد.

joe_afshany@yahoo.com

  ممنون

----------


## amir.azimi2000

با سلام .
دست شما درد نکنه ، رسید ، ولی خرابه ، فایل زیپ باز نمیشود .
اگر ممکنه دوباره لطف بفرمایید .
Amir.azimi2000@gmail.com
با تشکر .

----------


## frahimi

ضمن سلام اگه برای من هم بفرستید بسیار متشکر میشوم
fazlolahrahimi@yahoo.com

----------


## hammedd110

با سلام 
برای من هم بفرستید 
Hammedd110@gmail.com

----------


## amir.azimi2000

با سلام .
دست شما درد نکنه ، رسید ، ممنون .

----------


## new_day

با سلام 
و بازم عرض معذرت بخاطر تاخير، براي دوستان ارسال شد
اما دوست عزيزHammedd110@gmail.com  ادرس شما يا اشتباه بود يا شبكه من شرايط ارسال به gmail را نداره لطفا ادرستون را چك كنيد و اگه درست بود ادرس پستي ديگه اي از yahoo  بديد تا براتون بفرستم 
با تشكر

----------


## mreza_adeli58

لطفا برای من هم بفرستید . 
mreza_Adeli58@yahoo.com

----------


## new_day

با سلام  دوست عزيز mreza_Adeli58  به ادرس پستي شما ارسال شد  پسورد فايل فشرده شده  1010 است

----------


## ashkan_gorg

سلام آدرس من هم t_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.comممنون میشم برای من هم بفرستین

----------


## jalal morevaj

با سلام به همگی
در مورد قفل سخت افزاری (پارالل) یه نرم افزار هست که اگر اون رو اجرا کنید میتوانید از برنامه های تحت داس با قفل سخت افزاری (پارالل) هم استفاده کنید . اسم برنامه اش دنگل است برای اجرا تو ویندوز98 فقط یک بار باید فایل رو اجرا کنید ولی توی xp باید برنامه اش رو نصب کنید. یه جستجو توی اینترنت میتواند این نرم افزار رو به راحتی در اختیارتون قرار بده  
به این لینک رو یه نگاهی بیندازید. 
http://www.brothersoft.com/securedon...ad-238723.html
البته بسته به اینکه قفل مال چه سازنده ای است توی سایتش این نرم افزارها بطور رایگان قابل دانلود است.
اگر پیدا نشد یه پیام بگذارید ببینم میتوان اون رو گیر بیارم یا نه ؟
قربان شما 
جلال

----------


## ebrahim2006

سلام آدرس من هم ebrahim1612@yahoo.com   ممنون  میشوم اگر برای من هم بفرستین

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

ممنون میشم اگه برای من هم بفرستید

pooyeshcomputer@gmail.com

pooyeshpajooh@yahoo.com

----------


## new_day

با سلام به ادرس دوستان ارسال شد پسورد1010

----------


## ebrahim2006

سلام 
لطف کردید و به آدرس من ایمیل کرده بوده ولی به دست من نرسیده امکان دارد دوباره به این آدرس ایمیل کنید خیلی ممنون می شوم از شما info@nigc-zanjan.ir

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

ممنون ميشم اگه برا من هم بفرستيد.
arf5160@yahoo.com

----------


## jooybar

اگر ممکنه برای من هم ارسال کنید.
pak_prog1995@yahoo.com

با تشکر

----------


## hammedd110

سلام 
ایمیل رو چک کردم ، مشکی نداشت . ایمیل من در یاهو : Hammedd110@yahoo.com

----------


## new_day

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
براي گرفتن فايل اصلي به ادرس زير مراجعه كنيد
http://rs27.rapidshare.com/files/990...tormattack.zip

----------


## new_day

اين هم يك ادرس ديگه البته از پائين صفحه  ريفاكس مورد نظر را انتخاب كنيد
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=refox+full+11

----------


## ANVARI2008

> اگه با Level I رمز گذاشته باشی ، هر کی رمز رو بدونه می تونه ولی با Level II نه ! البته همچین نه ی نه هم نه :wink: چون با برنامه PFP که ساخت ایرانه !!! حتی اگه با ری فاکس هم محافظت شده باشه می شه سورس را برگردوند :? :x


 

می شه لطف کنید این برنامه را آدرسشو به من بدهید واقعا ممنون می شم

----------


## naderi99_bn

با سلام
 ظاهرا آقای mahdi bg قصد دارند از برنامه یه بندخدائی سر در بیاره !!! که بنظر واسه تفریح و سرگرمی و یا حتی ارتقاء سطح علمی هم نیست حتی Fox کار هم نیست . 
این کار زشتیه 
جالب این که بقیه هم قصد کمک دارن !!!
یک کم اخلاق حرفه ای داشته باشید . 
آقا نکنید به خودتون بد می کنید با این کار .
 کارهای ساده تری هم هست مثلا پیدا کردن خونه برنامه نویس اون برنامه و بالا رفتن از دیوار خونش اونم شبونه ! که هم راحتتره هم شرافتمندانه تر ! 

از جسارت خدمت اساتید عذر می خواهم

----------


## h46_amini

اكه كسي refox فاكس پرو 206 دارد ممنون مي شم به ايميل h46_amini@yahoo بفرسد

----------


## behnamjon

سلام به همه 
بچه ها من یه مشکل اساسی دارم که ممنون میشم کمکم کنین 
ما یه سری برنامه تحت داس داریم که با کامپایلر clipper 5 قفل شدند شخص نویسنده برنامه به رحمت خدا رفته و ما را دربدر کردند 
میخواستم ببینم از اساتید محترم کسی میدونه چجوری میشه به سورس این برنامه ها دسترسی پیدا کرد
ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

ftp://grafxsoft.com/valkyrie/v5demo.zip

ممکنه این کمکتون کنه
توضیحات در:
http://www.santtech.com/recovery.html

----------


## behnamjon

سلام به همه دوستان
اون مشکل اولی حل شد ممنون از راهنمایی همتون
حالا یه سئوال تازه:
چطوری میشه اون برنامه ریسورس شده رو پس از تغییرات مجددا کامپایلش کرد و ازش استفاده کرد با همون clipper 5.2

----------


## Meteor95

> حالا هرکس که قثبخط تحت ویندوز رو میخواد ایمیلشو بزاره تا من براش بفرستم




سلام     
من هم نیاز دارم ایمیلم :
Manager@PooyaPardazesh.Com

ممنون میشم

----------


## binyaz2003

لطفا تاپيک هاي قديمي را بالا نياريد و يک موضوع رو در چند جا مطرح کنيد.

----------


## Payman Ghiami

بی نیاز عزیز

فکر می کنم که زمان آن رسیده یک نظم و ترتیبی به تاپیکها داده شود . خیلی مطالب تکراری در سایت هست که می تواند همگی در ذیل یک قسمت آرشیو قرار گیرد.

دیروز دنبال مطلبی در مورد داس جستجو می کردم ، به لیستی طولانی برخوردم . 
بنظرم خیلی از این موضوعات می تواند طبقه بندی و قفل شود و در یک بخش مشخص قرار گیرد.

ممنون از همه دوستان

----------


## بني حسيني

برادران عزيزي كه با زبانهاي برنامه نويسي ديگه كار كردند كداميك از زبانها امنيت بيشتري دارند. (از نظر برگرداندن به سورس)   با تشكر

----------


## ahp2009

> سلام به همه دوستان
> اون مشکل اولی حل شد ممنون از راهنمایی همتون
> حالا یه سئوال تازه:
> چطوری میشه اون برنامه ریسورس شده رو پس از تغییرات مجددا کامپایلش کرد و ازش استفاده کرد با همون clipper 5.2


من اين refox  رو ميخواهم اگه ميشه برام بفرستيد
ahp2009@gmail.com :قهقهه:

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

به نظر من اگر انقدر که دنبال De-compile کردن برنامه های مردم هستید دنبال یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی بودید مطمنا الان دیگر چنین تاپیکی نداشتیم روی سخنم با تمامی براردرانی است که در خواست این برنامه را میکنند می باشد.
میخواهم بدانم اگر خودشونم تو این محیط برنامه نویسی میکردند و الان نرم افزار در بازار داشتند چه حالای میشدند بعضی می آمدند زر زر درخواست برنامه ریفاکس را میکردند واقع بین باشیم.
از مدیریت هم تقاضا میشود به این وضع رسیدگی کنند این طور که معلوم است کسی دنبال یاد گرفتن نیست.

----------


## mehran_337

البته فرمایشات جناب فرهاد خان متین ولی ریفاکس کار بسیار بزرگی که انجام می دهد جلوگیری از ریسورس شدن برنامه هاست و بنده خودم همیشه پس از اتمام کار با ریفاکس اینکار را انجام می دهم.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

بله مهران جان درسته اما بعید می دونم که دوستانی که درخواست دانلود کردن این برنامه را می دهند به دنبال Encrypt کردن برنامه هاشون باشن.

----------


## safari1358

با تشکر فروان اگه امکان داره برای منم ایمیلش کنید خیلی خیلی ممنونم.
mohammadreza.admin@gmail.com یا safari1358@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud1345

من هم refox xi را ميخام masudkhorashadi@yahoo.com

----------


## Rayanesh

> با سلام يك نسخه از ريفاكس دارم كه توي اكثر ويندوزها كار ميكنه اما متاسفانه بعلت محدوديت فضا نتوستم اينجا اپلودش كنم دوستان ميتونند با اين اسم ReFox_XI_-_stormattack  توي گوگل پيدا و  دانلودش كنند يا ادرس emil  بدند تا براشون ارسال كنم ضمنا" اين نسخه full هستش


سلام
لطف می کنید برای من هم ارسال کنید   
mahmoodkhob@yahoo.com

تشکر ...

----------


## Rayanesh

ممنون میشم کسی از دوستان این برنامه رو داشت برای بنده ارسال کنه نیاز شدیدی به این گونه نرم افزار دارم برای یک نرم افزار تحت داس که پشتیبان کننده آن در خارج از کشور هستش و نمی تونیم به علت قفل بودن از نرم افزار استفاده کنیم.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> ممنون میشم کسی از دوستان این برنامه رو داشت برای بنده ارسال کنه نیاز شدیدی به این گونه نرم افزار دارم برای یک نرم افزار تحت داس که پشتیبان کننده آن در خارج از کشور هستش و نمی تونیم به علت قفل بودن از نرم افزار استفاده کنیم.


پیام خصوصی برای شما ارسال کردم

----------


## masoud51

سلام 
Refox XI سورس نوشته شده با vfp9 را کد میکنه ؟ اگر ممکنه برای من هم بفرستید

programmervfp9@gmail.com

----------

